# how to contact Sargent Electrics ?



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

What is the Tel No? for sargent technical services and who to ask for
GEOMAR


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try Here >>>sargent<<< Also look at the profile for sargent


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.
Unit 39
Tokenspire Business Park
Woodmansey
Beverley
East Yorkshire
HU17 0TB
Tel: 01482 881655
Fax: 01482 678987


C.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you had bothered to do a Google search you would have answered your own question :roll:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> If you had bothered to do a Google search you would have answered your own question :roll:


Wow, happy pills ran out then? lol


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> If you had bothered to do a Google search you would have answered your own question :roll:


Bit mean! 8O


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It was meant to be a (bit of a ) tongue in cheek comment BUT thats how I found their telephone number !!!!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Keep taking the happy pills Mrplod,they will work in time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Les


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*sargent electrical*

Thanks to you all, I thought I had a faulty sargent part but all is now fixed, it was a bad connection on 2 relays which were in an underbed locker
GEOMAR


----------

